# Director of Campus Safety and Security - Hampshire College



## Kilvinsky (Jan 15, 2007)

Director of Campus Safety and Security - Hampshire College
Institution:
*Hampshire College*

Location:
Amherst, MA

Category:
Admin - Police and Public Safety

Posted:
07/23/2018

Application Due:
Open Until Filled

Type:
Full Time

Notes:
included in *Diversity and Inclusion* Email

Hampshire College, an independent, innovative liberal arts institution and member of the Five College consortium, seeks an experienced leader for its newly created director of campus safety and security to lead a department that strives to preserve an environment where cultural, social, and academic values are allowed to develop and prosper.

Reporting to the vice president of student affairs and dean of students, the director of campus safety and security will serve as the senior administrator responsible for providing vision and strategic leadership for campus safety and security initiatives. The director is responsible for maintaining a safe and secure learning and work environment for all members of the Hampshire College community, as well as guest and visitors. The director of campus safety and security is responsible for the development, implementation, and management of campus safety programs and services including but not limited to; security operations, fire safety, emergency management and parking enforcement for the College. The director will also ensure compliance with the Jeanne Clery Disclosure of Campus Security Policy and Campus Crime Statistics Act (Clery Act), prepare the Annual Security Report, and assist with the College's Title IX responses and investigations.

In addition, the director of campus safety and security will develop, lead, manage, train and supervise a cadre of well-trained and community orientated staff, including Student EMTs responsible for the safety and security of the College. They will oversee work schedules to ensure 24/7/365 safety and security coverage for the campus and special events, and will be expected to develop and implement safety and security programs which promote an excellent working relationship with students, faculty, staff and external stakeholders. The director is considered an essential employee for the campus and at times may be required to respond to emergencies after hours.

A bachelor's degree is required, master's degree preferred, with a minimum of five years supervisory experience in safety, security, law enforcement or a related field preferably on a college campus. The director must have knowledge of state, local and federal laws related to campus safety as well as knowledge of security on college campuses, including card access, CCTV, crime prevention by environmental design, and general safety practices. Experience with investigations, report writing, and budget development is a must. This position requires certification in CPD/first responder or ability to obtain certification in Massachusetts within six months of hire; EMT certification desirable. The director must possess excellent oral and written communication skills, strong interpersonal and customer service skills, and experience in the development and implementation of community policing programs and crisis intervention. A demonstrated ability to work within a diverse environment along with success working in a team environment is essential.

This is a full time, benefited position. We offer a competitive salary and excellent benefits program. Please submit your cover letter, resume and names/phone numbers of three professional references via our website at Employment Opportunities

www.hampshire.edu

Hampshire College is an equal opportunity institution, committed to diversity and inclusion in education and employment.
*Application Information*
Contact:
Human Resource Office
Hampshire College

Online App. Form:
https://jobs.hampshire.edu/


----------



## Kilvinsky (Jan 15, 2007)

I'm replying to my own post because, I HAVE TO ASK? Has the three campus partnership dissolved? Is Hampshire going solo again? Otherwise, wouldn't the job be for ALL not just Hampshire? And if the new Director is say, a, say, "campus commander", wouldn't the posting say, "Reporting to the Chief of Police"?

Wow. This is interesting and I KNOW there are some folks out there who have the scoop on this.


----------



## USM C-2 (Oct 27, 2010)

I did hear they are going to be out of the three campus partnership as of 01 January. It sounds from the listing as if they are going to just have some unarmed security plus student EMS.


----------



## Kilvinsky (Jan 15, 2007)

USM C-3 said:


> I did hear they are going to be out of the three campus partnership as of 01 January. It sounds from the listing as if they are going to just have some unarmed security plus student EMS.


Funny, now that POT is 'legal' here, you wouldn't think they'd worry about having cops around.

Thanks. Wow, all the way down in the DEEP south you got the word and me, a mere two hours away, I know nothing!


----------

